# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  First post as new member

## SalmonV

Hi

I submitted my first post today, 11 Oct 2019, after 13.00.

After submitting, the post disappeared and does not show on my profile.

I accept it is now in the moderation queue. 

Is there anywhere that I can follow its progress?

Thank you
Regards

----------


## Dave A

It seems the post just disappeared. There's no sign it even made it to the moderation queue.

 :Confused:

----------

SalmonV (12-Oct-19)

----------


## SalmonV

Thank you for looking into this.

No problem however, I re-posted and it now appears on the forum (Taxation)

----------


## Dave A

:Thumbup:

----------

SalmonV (12-Oct-19)

----------

